# Levi Goes Anti-2nd



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Time to dump another commie anti-freedom company.



> Levi Strauss launches gun-control initiative: 'We simply cannot stand by silently'


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/sep/4/levi-strauss-launches-gun-control-initiative-we-si/

http://thehill.com/business-a-lobbying/404902-levis-teams-up-with-gun-control-group-we-simply-cannot-stand-by-silently


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would boycott them, but I switched to Wranglers 20 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are Wrangler folks in Texas. The boycott of those biotches will be easy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe they can down size, become boutiquey and provide clothing for libtards and transgender folks. The clothes for any restroom.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I quit buying that crap many years ago- EFF em


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wrangler is now the go to brand .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Never bought any, way overrated, now I have and reason....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As a jeans company, they certainly can "stay silent" on a topic they clearly know very little about.
Levi's message uses a quote from a retired 4-star general, Micheal Hayden, who has actually come out against the "individual right" interpretation of the 2nd Amendment and against the Heller decision, and doesn't even believe people trained to use them should be able to keep them at home... despite his stance in front of a camera that's looking to capitalize on a tragedy.

What is it with companies thinking they have to "take a stand", or act like they're bucking the system?
Same is Kappy, lots of words and show, but no action to speak of. Do they *really* care, or are they just paying lip service?
Frankly, we can't know. I'm cynical by nature, and don't trust people in general. This smells like a stunt. Thankfully, it's one that won't affect me.



> The company will donate more than $1 million over the next four years to nonprofits and youth activists that work to end gun violence, establishing the "Safer Tomorrow Fund."
> 
> The blue jean manufacturer also partnered with gun control group Everytown for Gun Safety and other executives to form Everytown Business Leaders for Gun Safety.
> 
> Bergh called the group a coalition of business leaders who "believe, as we do, that business has a critical role to play in and a moral obligation to do something about the gun violence epidemic in this country."


(source: http://thehill.com/business-a-lobby...trol-group-we-simply-cannot-stand-by-silently)

The underlined points are enough to show exactly what the real motivations are.
They are anti-gun supporters of the Hoggs of the world who use fabrications to justify their positions.
There is not a "gun violence epidemic" by any statistical measure. Just bloated media accentuation of terrible events leading simple-minded folks to erroneous conclusions.
That Levis is taking advantage of such folks is quite telling.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Screw Levi …. I wear Cinch.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Wranglers are what REAL cowboys, farmers, ranchers wear.
Levis are for city slickers, hipsters, gays, and generally people who think they are cool and God's gift to the opposite (or same) sex.

I've got probably ten pairs of Wranglers at the moment. My wardrobe consists almost entirely of jeans and pocket T-shirts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wranglers are what REAL cowboys, farmers, ranchers wear.
> Levis are for city slickers, hipsters, gays, and generally people who think they are cool and God's gift to the opposite (or same) sex.
> 
> I've got probably ten pairs of Wranglers at the moment. My wardrobe consists almost entirely of jeans and pocket T-shirts.


Here in the southern US where I live, go to any western wear or farm supply store and you will not find Levi jeans. Its gonna be Wrangler, Cinch, and Ariat in both pleasure and work styles. Levis are now sold in outlet malls.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Screw Levi &#8230;. I wear Cinch.


I had to google Cinch.
I watch a TV show titled Women's Pro Rodeo Today, and Cinch is a major sponsor. So I thought they were a "female" brand, but I see they have a mens line as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I had to google Cinch.
> I watch a TV show titled Women's Pro Rodeo Today, and Cinch is a major sponsor. So I thought they were a "female" brand, but I see they have a mens line as well.


Close RPD, but not quite accurate &#8230;.. they have a women's line as well :tango_face_grin:. Cinch is huge in rodeo sponsorship, all the way to the big NFR event every December in Vegas.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Wrangler is now the go to brand .


It is! I took my God-Daughter out shopping for new school clothes and shoes 'bout a week ago. A Plain old Levi jacket... not even one of those blanket lined ones I used to like, just plain... was $79!!! Now with this 2nd amendment nonsense, that pretty much ties the knot on that one. Wrangler should take advantage, start putting out commercials of guys hunting, shooting, and riding horses with lever action cowboy rifles on the saddles.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> As a jeans company, they certainly can "stay silent" on a topic they clearly know very little about.
> Levi's message uses a quote from a retired 4-star general, Micheal Hayden, who has actually come out against the "individual right" interpretation of the 2nd Amendment and against the Heller decision, and doesn't even believe people trained to use them should be able to keep them at home... despite his stance in front of a camera that's looking to capitalize on a tragedy.
> 
> What is it with companies thinking they have to "take a stand", or act like they're bucking the system?
> ...


As a capitalist who has owned many businesses over my 60+ years, it still seems an incredibly imbecilic move on the part any profit-seeking company. This issue is very polarizing, and guaranteed to therefore alienate a substantial demographic of customers. It would be just as bad to take an official "company position" on abortion or gay marriage. Your company produces product for sale, period. Your PRIVATE life is where you can be an activist in any arena. It makes no sense business-wise.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I haven't worn Levis Jeans in this century, but I did have two jackets, one that I cut the sleeves off and wore as a vest over my leather riding jacket. But that was during my first marriage. Funny how the jacket lasted way longer than the marriage. As a prepper, I thought we were only to wear cargo pants? It's all I have in jeans and shorts.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Just go make some pants and shut up.

Don't really wear them anymore anyway. I've got one pair that I might wear once a week, maybe.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

What about Carhartt? Do I need to burn my Carhartt’s and buy Wranglers?? I need some help over here!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

MikeTango said:


> What about Carhartt? Do I need to burn my Carhartt's and buy Wranglers?? I need some help over here!


Duluth trading, far superior to Levi, Wrangler, Lee or Carhart.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Carhart carpenter jeans. Lots of pockets for those extra things we need to carry.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Just go make some pants and shut up.
> 
> *Don't really wear them anymore anyway*. I've got one pair that I might wear once a week, maybe.


So do you call those skirts kilts???


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Carhart carpenter jeans. Lots of pockets for those extra things we need to carry.


Liberty overalls, if you need that many pockets.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Once I had been an apprentice for more than a year, I never wore anything but Carhartt's jeans. Had some of their canvass, like the "new" Duluth, but didn't like them unless we were pouring.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

inceptor said:


> So do you call those skirts kilts???


Ya know, I'm going to be driving thru the north end of town tomorrow, I can stop in and get you one or two, what size?

https://www.utilikilts.com/the-survival-utilikilt.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been against Levy's since they pulled their support from BSA back when BSA stood strong against **** scout leaders.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Ya know, I'm going to be driving thru the north end of town tomorrow, I can stop in and get you one or two, what size?
> 
> https://www.utilikilts.com/the-survival-utilikilt.html


I figured I'd look good in Khaki but then I saw the price. DAMN!!! I'll stick with my Wranglers.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> Been against Levy's since they pulled their support from BSA back when BSA stood strong against **** scout leaders.


Oh, good, something else we can discuss.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

inceptor said:


> I figured I'd look good in Khaki but then I saw the price. DAMN!!! I'll stick with my Wranglers.


Just a tad spendy. 
I used to see guys wearing them all the time, maybe it's become commonplace to me now because I can't remember the last time I've seen them.

I prefer my lower body cladding to have two legs holes.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> Once I had been an apprentice for more than a year, I never wore anything but Carhartt's jeans. Had some of their canvass, like the "new" Duluth, but didn't like them unless we were pouring.


I bought one pair of Duluths firehose pants, they failed at the thigh pocket seam in a few months. I'd get 2 years easy out of their carpenter jeans when I swung a hammer 40hrs a week.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

As I have mentioned before. Nearly every General officer I have met, present or former, and there have been dozens, they are all, to a man or woman, Democrats.


I think it comes from the Socialist indoctrination of Military Life and rule. Or maybe it comes as an expense of being fearful of the throwing off of Military rule. BUt they have all been anti second amendment, and for the most part believers that the average American just doesn't know whats in their best interest.

It is precisely why we are to have Civilian oversight of the Military and exactly why I disagree with aristocracies whether brought on by money, affluence, or influence. Normal American is better than all the stars they wear...and its was normal every day folks who kicked the shit out of the Blue Blooded Brits.


DId I mention how much I hate officers?????


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Hatred seems to control a lot of what you post. Once you hate one, you expand it to all.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been wearing Levi’s for years. This morning I emailed them and told them “no more”. I got rid of my antisecond ammendment bank cards, boycott the NFL, don’t buy Nike, and I have no problem boycotting Levi’s. Nike stock tanked yesterday. Dicks has taken a hit. When will these fools wake up? These overpaid corporate boardroom wonks are soooo out of touch with everyday Americans! What kind of business leader alienates 50% of his customers just to make a dumb assed political statement?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If it were my business, it would depend on who the 50% were. Wouldn't want to spend 50% of my time dealing with the Klan or NASCAR fans.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Carhart carpenter jeans. Lots of pockets for those extra things we need to carry.


Carhart welding pants, with the double fronts.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> If it were my business, it would depend on who the 50% were. Wouldn't want to spend 50% of my time dealing with the Klan or NASCAR fans.


Personally &#8230;.. I like NASCAR fans, its them Seahawk fans that I find a little squirrely! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

In the real world, the 80/20 rule says that 80% of the income comes from 20% of the customers. It's pretty true, at least until the very last few months before you decide to sail into the sunset.

So eliminating the right 50% is just over half the job.

And there are some customers (maybe three or four percent) that you don't want as customers. Period. At any price. Eliminate them and your day gets better instantly and your pay goes up.

Fortunately, they all wave red flags around that are very similar to each other, and once you see them, you just tell you're not interested. Once you get your business figured out, you can lay traps for them. 

I used to take prospects out to dinner, and watch how they treated the waitress. How they treated her was how they were going to treat my foreman, and dinner was always enough time to see everything I needed to see. How you treat a waitress, particularly a waitress who is different from you, demonstrates an enormous amount about your character.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> If it were my business, it would depend on who the 50% were. Wouldn't want to spend 50% of my time dealing with the Klan or NASCAR fans.


Well, someone has to cater, to the fruits and nuts. :vs_laugh:


----------

